# Lieder ineinander verschmelzen



## Icebreaker (9. Mai 2003)

hi

habe 2 lieder und die möchte ich gerne ineinander verschmelzen

mit welchem programm macht man das am besten?

gibts dafür tutorials?
oder kann mir das jemand erklären?

mfg Icey


----------



## DJDragonheart (26. Mai 2003)

Huhu!

Also Lieder miteinander verschmelözen, wie meist das jetzt? Willst du nur nen mix a la Diswco erstellen oder ne art Remix von 2 Liedern erstellen? Für ersteres zB BPM Studio oder Tracktor DJ Studio, für letzteres brauchst ein Programm wie Reason oder Cuebase um mit Samples ect zu arbeiten, was natürlich ein bisserl aufwendiger ist.

Ansosten schick mir ne mail was du genau vorhast dann kann ich dir auch n bisserl mehr sagen ;-) 

MfG

DJD


----------

